# When is it best to use Proviron?



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Don't know whether to save it for use in pct as I have heard it can work wonders for libido, but others say it works well in synergy with test so can't decide. Any experienced users wish to tell me their experience.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I used it during my test cycle, and occasionally now in PCT, for a "special night" with Mrs Zorrin.

Its her period at the moment, so haven't bothered with proviron for a few days.

I think its best with test. It stops some of the aromatisation to estrogen, and it selectively binds to SHBG better than testosterone does. Your bound test gets kicked out into your blood as free test, to do its job.

Proviron is a little expensive, but it makes steroids more efficient,and therefore, cheaper. You can use less oral steroids for the same effect, thus saving some stress on your liver.


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for informing me that your wife is having her period. Appreciated.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Haha, and why would that effect you taking proviron she's at her horniest when she's on, and it adds spice to the flavour.


----------



## kerfuffle (May 19, 2007)

It's only been 2 days so there's still time to get your red wings


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

im planning on using proviron after my cycle and possibly after pct too as me and the mrs are going to be trying for a baby. I've heard pscarb saying that it worked well for him


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

I use it all the time (25mg per day every day taken at bedtime) for reason as follows

You should be aware that Proviron is also an estrogen antagonist which prevents the aromatization of steroids. Unlike the antiestrogen Nolvadex which only blocks the estrogen receptors (see Nolvadex) Proviron already prevents the aromatizing of steroids. Therefore gynecomastia and increased water retention are successfully blocked. Since Proviron strongly suppresses the forming of estrogens no rebound effect occurs after discontinuation of use of the compound as is the case with, for example, Nolvadex where an aromatization of the steroids is not prevented.

One can say that Proviron cures the problem of aromatization at its root while Nolvadex simply cures the symptoms. For this reason male athletes should prefer Proviron to Nolvadex. With Proviron the athlete obtains more muscle hard-ness since the androgen level is increased and the estrogen concentration remains low.

REP


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Started using today at 50mg, I will get some more for pct if needed. Is there any truth in the fact that Proviron greatens sperm production and quality?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes I think as said earlier PScarb has talked about it somewhere, try the search it might throw something up


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

if i was to use this on ten week cycle, at what point should i add it..


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

gbn69 said:


> if i was to use this on ten week cycle, at what point should i add it..


I would like to hear the answer to this


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

Zorrin, your missus finished with her red wedge yet?


----------



## RobertGolf (Mar 29, 2011)

What dose of proviron shud be used when runnung test e 300mg a week?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

gbn69 said:


> if i was to use this on ten week cycle, at what point should i add it..


At the beginning at minimum of 25mg per day right the way through

Read post 7

REP


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

I've read that for any effective AI properties you need atleast 50-100mg ED, i think 25mg will only improve your libido


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Agreed with mrmike, 25mg ED for libido purposes etc. I shoot for 100mg ED throughout cycle if i use it and same goes for PCT. Personally, i dont really bother with it on cycle, dont really see the gains benefit.

As for the anti estrogen side of it I dont think, although it may be true, it wont effect the rate of aromatasion that much in highly estrogenic compounds like dbol for instance, and i wouldnt rely on it when running a cycle to stop gyno.

You would be much better off running adex at 0.5mg E3D to keep estrogen levels lower.

Proviron is pretty expensive for what it is, and I see amazing libido, sex drive mood lifting effects in PCT, feel great. I wouldnt run a PCT without the stuff.

my 2 cents


----------

